

Linux Today use Microsoft SQL Server - favadi
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/6863335/linuxtoday.png

======
aartur
Funny, but they just are one of the "enterprise technology" sites their owner
runs: <http://www.linuxtoday.com/about-itbe>

------
orionblastar
"Haw haw!" -Nelson from "The Simpsons"

The parent company has other magazines they run, all of them on SQL Server it
seems? Crash, fail, chomp, bagbiter, lusers. They deserve to have their
database crash if they use Microsoft technology for a Linux magazine.

